# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  جمهور المريخ يحول الردكسل الى كومة من اللهب المشتعل (صور)

## m_mamoon

*[aldl]http://www.mypicx.com/uploadimg/699121051_05092010_2.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://www.mypicx.com/uploadimg/1902942507_05092010_3.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://www.mypicx.com/uploadimg/955590602_05092010_4.jpg[/aldl]

[aldl]http://www.mypicx.com/uploadimg/1674997846_05092010_5.jpg[/aldl]


[aldl]http://www.mypicx.com/uploadimg/955590602_05092010_4.jpg[/aldl]
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*صغر الحجم شوية
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*أنت داير أسألك ماعندك فانله فيها الشعار بتاع المريخ تلبسا.؟
وسؤال تاني البنج والشلاليت القلتها في المكان الضيق دا ومع زحمة الأستاد الزول كيف يقدر يفك ليهو بنيه ولا شلوت والله الشفتهم يتشاكلو ديل ألا يكونوا فيران.
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*




 أنت داير أسألك ماعندك فانله فيها الشعار بتاع المريخ تلبسا.؟
وسؤال تاني البنج والشلاليت القلتها في المكان الضيق دا ومع زحمة الأستاد الزول كيف يقدر يفك ليهو بنيه ولا شلوت والله الشفتهم يتشاكلو ديل ألا يكونوا فيران.





والله فنلتي لقيتا في الغسيل
وبالنسبة للشكل في شهود انصفوني في المنتدى واسال مجد الدين
*

----------


## محمد مدثر

*الصفوة ما قصرو والله
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*فعلا والصفوة هي الجابت القون ما قلق
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*مريخنا العظيم سيظل حبك يسكن الجوف والحنايا الى ان يقضى الله امرا كان مفعولا
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

الم يرى لاعبى المريخ هذا الهديرهذه النيران عجبى والله لوكنت انا لى ارزت لوحدى 4 اهداف عشان خاطر الناس ديل
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
بالامس افتقدناك ايداهور
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*يا محجوب لو كان المريخ مكتمل الصفوف مع هذا الجمهور كان يمكن ان يذل الترجي
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*فى الليلة الظلماء يفتقد ... إيداهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محجوب الخير
					


بالامس افتقدناك ايداهور



لن ننساك يا ايداهور انت فى قلبنا
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*حسن يعقوب نؤمن بالقدر  ولكن الحقيقة انا متألم حتى اللحظة لفراق الضباح
                        	*

----------

